# teh ghoon



## futch13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice Pics [smiley=bravo.gif] 

There has to be a story behind that, you had Larry aboard ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

So... what is the new boat that you have Tanner? I probably missed the thread that introduced the world to your boat but I didn't see it. What ya got?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Like that last picture. The spot looks very fishy.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> So... what is the new boat that you have Tanner?  I probably missed the thread that introduced the world to your boat but I didn't see it.  What ya got?


Gordon Built, Hells Bay Bought, East cape Bettered


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Like that last picture. The spot looks very fishy.


I agree...that's almost like fishing in my area.  Nice report!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

pics have changed but the spelling is still the same


----------

